# viewing peoples posts



## Deucemoi (Mar 4, 2017)

I note that on most days there are usually a couple hundred people reading/posting in this forum. I suppose most have high speed internet connections. Lucky them. I have dialup because it is cheap and I cant afford to pay for anything faster. Those of you who post megabyte size photos and youtube videos cause me problems. It takes forever to load the large photos and I cant get the streaming youtube videos at all. I have to click the stop button in order to read the post as they continue to try and load. I guess I will just have to maintain,,,,sigh.........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2017)

I know what you mean Deucemoi, I had dial up for many years before I decided to pay the extra money and go with broadband cable internet.  I still have dial up on my old computer in the basement that I only use in emergencies when my cable goes out for several hours, luckily that rarely happens.  When I do use it, I get reminded of what I put up with for all those years, having to leave the room and do something else just to wait for a page or a photo to load. 

 Videos, I gave up on them, it took so long for the buffering and loading of even the shortest video, that many times I was thrown off line or lost my connection.  I never was able to enjoy photos or videos like I do now.  My older sister pushed me to get the faster connection, she said that I had my computer for so long, when was I going to enjoy it, after I'm dead?  Made me think.  She was annoyed because she would send me short videos of her grandkids and I couldn't even load them to watch.

  I never regret leaving dial up, it's worth paying extra and cutting back in other areas of spending if need be.  I guess a DSL service might be cheaper than cable, not sure, but it would be faster than dial up for sure.  As time goes on, so many websites have more graphics and features that just are not going to be compatible with an extremely slow dial up connection.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 4, 2017)

I did not realize dial up was still an option.  I have had wireless DSL for so long.  I agree that it may be the better way to go these days.  I like being able to sit on my recliner in the living room, laptop in my lap and just doing my thing.  We have our internet coupled with our phone service.  We cut the cord to satellite and get our TV off the antenna.  Netflix and Hulu give us all the TV and movies we need.  Just a matter of budgeting accordingly.


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 4, 2017)

Great responses, however here where I live in order to get a decent price on dls/cable/satellite I would have to bundle my phone/internet/tv. Each costs about 30 bucks a month or 90 for all. I have very large medical bills to pay that are not covered by the VA or medicare. And I like to eat at least once a month...............


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 4, 2017)

marie5656 wrote "I did not realize dial up was still an option." And why would not dialup still be an option. Do yall think us po people living way out in the country have dsl or cable? Satellite maybe. There are several isp still providing that service.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm bundled with cox cable; TV,  Internet and landline phone;  and very satisfied with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> Great responses, however here where I live in order to get a decent price on dls/cable/satellite I would have to bundle my phone/internet/tv. Each costs about 30 bucks a month or 90 for all. I have very large medical bills to pay that are not covered by the VA or medicare. And I like to eat at least once a month...............



I don't know if you have a public library near your house, but when my computer was broke down and I only had my emergency old dial up computer in the basement, I just went to the local library if I wanted to see any videos, etc. and used their computers.  It's a hassle and a bit of an inconvenience, but it's free and fast.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2017)

I didn't know they still offered dial up service.  I haven't had that in about 14 years I believe.  I know with the service I get you don't have to bundle but I do anyway to save money.  Even though I am low income I make my internet, tv, and phone one of my priorities.  I use the internet so much; I would go crazy with dial-up, I remember what that was like.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 4, 2017)

I hadn`t even thought about dial up for years but something jarred my memory the other day and I was describing dial up to my foster boys.I told them that it`s not even an option anymore but I guess I was mistaken. I would have given up on even having internet if that was my only option...


----------



## jnos (Mar 5, 2017)

This is Montana, Deucemoi. We have lots of choices where I live, but I know there are many rural parts of our great state that do not have a choice yet. 

If you have any interest in bringing  better service to your area here's a link to Community Connect Grants, sponsored by Department of Agriculture. 


> *Program Status*: *OPEN**Federal Register Notice: **PDF*
> *Application Deadline: March 13, 2017*
> *Announcement* *:* RUS is now accepting applications for Fiscal Year (FY) 2017 for the Community Connect grant (*NOSA*). All Applications must be received by no later than March 13, 2017.
> *What does this program do?*
> ...


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 5, 2017)

good luck with that program and yes I am in southwestern montana also and there aint squat here other that what I already posted and the reasons.......


----------

